# penn mag 525 ?



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive been practicing with a 12 foot eliminator 
with a penn mag 525 a 50 lb shock leader 12 lb big game berkely with a 5 oz, i have a problem with the spool running to fast after loading the rod. is it the oil or do i need to adjust the mag number. any suggestions i would apreciate


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

What setting do you have the mags on?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

i have the reel set at 4 or 5


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

I would turn it up to 8 then try it. It also depends on your form. Have you cleaned and oiled your bearings yet, and if so what oil did you put in them. Just wondering if the current oil was to fast(thin).


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

the mags should handle 5 oz on an eliminator.if not,try heavier oil.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

12# test is a lighter line and the spool will be faster than if you were running 15-17#.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the tip, right now i have red rocket fuel 
i havent put oil in the bearings yet since using it 
i hear they work good out of the box but it might need to be tinkered some


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

bloodworm said:


> Ive been practicing with a 12 foot eliminator
> with a penn mag 525 a 50 lb shock leader 12 lb big game berkely with a 5 oz, i have a problem with the spool running to fast after loading the rod. is it the oil or do i need to adjust the mag number. any suggestions i would apreciate


Go to a higher magnet number, that usely works, if that doesn't work take off some line. Make sure you are not 'snap' casting like you would do with a very short rod.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*12lb*

That is light line for a 525 which will make it faster ... norm for a 525 is 17lb ....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I agree*



surfchunker said:


> That is light line for a 525 which will make it faster ... norm for a 525 is 17lb ....


My personal opinion is 12 test is too light for that reel.... 17lbs seems to handle the best very well...:fishing:


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

12lb Big Game is 0.35mm, which is the most popular diameter in the UK for clean ground and what I mostly use in the US -Florida - just don't fill the spool and keep the mags on slow!
BB


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Agree with BB*

You can use 12lb just fine, at least I spool one of my 525s with it for use as a back up in tourny casting, not sure I would fish with that light of line, at least not where I fish for drum this time of year.

As BB suggests keep the line level lower- you have plenty of capacity with that size line.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bloodworm said:


> Ive been practicing with a 12 foot eliminator
> with a penn mag 525 a 50 lb shock leader 12 lb big game berkely with a 5 oz, i have a problem with the spool running to fast after loading the rod. is it the oil or do i need to adjust the mag number. any suggestions i would apreciate


If the mags are on slow in regular conditions what are you going to do when there is a 15-20 knott headwind or crosswind.
It's not popular on this board, but I added two extra mags to my reel. And thus have mags backed some off on most days, and some to add when conditions warrent.


----------

